
Learning React.js is it okay to do remotejob? - jabrotapu
Hello everyone my first post here, hoping to have a long journey ahead.<p>I have been practicing to create web apps Node.js&#x2F;Express.js and before that Python Django and I just 22 out of college since July &#x27;17 so then I started giving interviews through AngelList here in India, but they all seem to pay as low shit as US$ 115-240 per month and others don&#x27;t reply after several rounds of interviews so now I started learning <i></i><i>React.js</i><i></i> and I&#x27;m wondering if it would be okay for me to get remote jobs&#x2F;freelancing projects to enhance my understanding of the concept and grow my developer career, will that be okay?<p>And also what are future paths and possibilities with React because it seems a rockstar currently with Native that allows creating apps as well. I hope I land at some place soon so my parents feel relived that a good potential kid landed at some nice place and earning more than average then others who just know ( I&#x27;m sorry I&#x27;m not trying to sound narcissistic but I feel alone and numb day by day LOL )<p>PS: those interviews with Backend on profile count has reached 46 now but no chance or low pay as stated<p>BTW &#x2F;r&#x2F;webdev and &#x2F;r&#x2F;learnprogramming are so welcoming and helpful community I love these and few other discord channels as well, do this sub have it&#x27;s own discord channel too?
======
dolessdrugs
Choose a stack (I started with MEAN but MERN is legit as well.) then build
everything you can think of with it, both to build your skills (and your
github commit history!) and to potentially show off to potential employers.
Something CRUD (like a blog or todo list), an app with a semi-complex form, an
application with complex data passing: child component -> sibling or parent.

follow the road maps

[https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-
roadmap](https://github.com/kamranahmedse/developer-roadmap)

This first (real) gig is the hardest to get, because you your job
history/experience is short. Doing these personal projects won't expand your
job history, but it can do wonders for your experience. My first software job
I had one thing listed under job history on my resume, and 3-5 listings under
Projects/Experience.

------
meric
Do you have a personal website? Leave one here; Who knows maybe someone
reading your post would hit you up in the next few weeks.

